# MADRID, España



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MADRID, España*








Country: Spain
Region: Community of Madrid
Founded: 9th Century
Mayor: Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón 
Elevation: 667m (2,188 ft)
Population
- City: 3,213,271
- Metro: 7,061,748

During April, I spent three days in Madrid, the capital city of Spain. Having been there already in April 2006, I knew a lot of the places but I enjoyed this visit even more. I discovered many more parts of the city that I missed three years ago and I have plenty of photos to show you.

Madrid is the third-most populous municipality in the European Union after Greater London and Berlin, and its metropolitan area is the fourth-most populous urban area in the European Union after London, Paris, and the Ruhr Area. The city is located on the river Manzanares in the centre of both the country and the Community of Madrid (which comprises the city of Madrid, its conurbation and extended suburbs and villages); this community is bordered by the autonomous communities of Castile and León and Castile-La Mancha.

I hope you enjoy these pictures of the wonderful city of Madrid and the azulness of the Castilian skies.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART I 
Puerta del Sol to Plaza Mayor*​
Staying in the Hotel Carlos V, just off Calle Preciados, a large pedestrianised street between Callao and Puerta del Sol, myself and my Grandfather were in a perfect central situation. We started off by crossing Sol and into the streets on the other side of Sol where we passed through the Plaza de Provincia, Plaza de Santa Cruz and eventually found ourself in the central Plaza Mayor. At 09:00am it was very quiet in the square with cafes and restaurants just opening up for the day.

'Puerta del Sol' means 'Gateway to the Sun'. It is Madrid's bustling riposte to the Piccadilly Circus or Times Square of London. In the 15th Century it was the city's easternmost gate. Nowadays however, three big streets branch off from the Puerta del Sol: Calle de Alcalá runs in a roughly east to northeasterly direction the Plaza de Cibeles, Carrera de San Jerónimo runs roughly southeast towards the Paseo del Prado and Calle Mayor runs westwards towards Calle de Bailén and the Palacio Real.









Calle Preciados (View North)









Calle Preciados (View South)









Calle Maestro Victoria, Hotel Carlos V









Puerta del Sol









Puerta del Sol









Plaza Jacinto Benavente









Plaza de Santa Cruz, Tower of Palacio de Santa Cruz









Plaza de Santa Cruz









Plaza de la Provincia









Plaza de la Provincia









Calle Esperarteros, Casa del Peine









Plaza de la Provincia View to Plaza Mayor









Calle Esperarteros, Plaza Mayor Northeast Entrance









Calle Esperarteros, Casa del Peine









Plaza Mayor, Northeast Entrance









Plaza Mayor









Plaza Mayor, Casa de la Panaderia









Plaza Mayor









Plaza Mayor









Plaza Mayor, Casa de la Panaderia









Plaza Mayor









Plaza Mayor, Statue of Felipe III









Plaza Mayor









Plaza Mayor, Casa de la Panaderia​


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Preciosas las fotos y muy buenas las explicaciones. 
Supongo que habrá más fotos, ¿no?

Me ha gustado lo de azulness, jejeje


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice pictures, Madrid seems to be an amazing city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice thread Mike, Madrid is awesome city kay:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures and explanations, as always, Mike.Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

diegodbs said:


> ^^ Preciosas las fotos y muy buenas las explicaciones.
> Supongo que habrá más fotos, ¿no?
> 
> Me ha gustado lo de azulness, jejeje


Hola Diego! Sí, estás correcto pensar que habrá más. Tengo muchos más para mostrar. Por favor, corrija mis datos en mis explicaciones si alguno de ellos están equivocados. Gracias.

Y sí, me gusta inventar varias palabras .



JoseRodolfo said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! 



JPBrazil said:


> Very nice pictures, Madrid seems to be an amazing city.


Thank you. I agree. I was very impressed with Madrid, both architecturally and the way the whole city functioned - well worth a visit. 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice thread Mike, Madrid is awesome city kay:


Thanks for the support mate .



madridhere said:


> Wonderful pictures and explanations, as always, Mike.Thanks.


Hey, thanks. Well, like I said to Diego, should there be any incorrect explanations of place names, please do correct me on them.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART II 
Calle Mayor to Calle de Bailén*​
On exiting Plaza Mayor, we met Calle Mayor which means 'High Street'. It runs directly west from Puerta del Sol and joins Calle de Bailén by the Almudena Cathedral. If you turn left along Calle de Bailén, you cross El Viaducto which does have wonderful views across to the snowcapped Sierra Guadarrama but unfortunately now is guarded on either side by large glass walls. This was once a favourite spot for suicides in Madrid apparently.

On the other side of El Viaducto, it is possible to cut down some narrow streets on to Calle de Segovia which, running westwards, takes you under El Viaducto right down to the Puente Segovia where it crosses the Manzanares River. From there one can get some fabulous views up to the Palacio Real and Torre de Madrid above the trees of the Campo del Moro. A nice walk through the Parque de Atenas then brought us up to the Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena.









Calle Mayor









Calle Mayor









Calle Mayor









Calle Mayor, Windows









Calle Mayor, El Ayuntamiento (Town Hall) & Plaza de la Villa









Calle Mayor, El Ayuntamiento









Calle Mayor, La Catedral Iglesia de Santa Maria









Calle Mayor, La Catedral Iglesia de Santa Maria









Calle Mayor, La Catedral Iglesia de Santa Maria, The Dome









Calle Mayor









Calle Mayor, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle Mayor, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









El Viaducto, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Plaza del Almillo









Calle de Segovia









Calle de Segovia, El Viaducto









Calle de Segovia









Puente de Segovia









Puente de Segovia & El Rio Manzanares









Puente de Segovia, View of Palacio Real









Puente de Segovia, View of Torre de Madrid









Paseo de la Virgen del Puerto









Parque de Atenas









Parque de Atenas, Puente de Segovia









Parque de Atenas, View of La Catedral Almudena









Parque de Atenas









Parque de Atenas, View of La Catedral Almudena









Parque de Atenas, Paseo Ciudad de la Plasencia









Parque de Atenas, View of La Catedral Almudena









Parque de Atenas, View to El Barrio Puerta del Angel









El Cripto de Almudena









El Cripto de Almudena









El Cripto de Almudena









El Cripto de Almudena









El Cripto de Almudena​


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Wonderful Madrid!


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics. Glad to see that you enjoyed


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Great pictures! beautiful city!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wondeful pictures, MIke.

Maybe we should add that the part of te river is going to becompletely canged because theyre making a park there. It´ll have 5-6 ks lng. They have promised to finished 70% for he end of the ya. We are bit tired of waiting because after putting the road "down the earth" with a tunner twoyears have already passed. ANyway, we hope this time is the definitive time to do it.

It seems you have walked a lot this trip, MIke.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Wonderfull portrait of my fav city in Europe . Good on ya Bristol Mike :cheers:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Great pics bud, beautiful city.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Camilo_Costa said:


> Wonderful Madrid!


Thanks .



weird said:


> Nice pics. Glad to see that you enjoyed


Thanks, I certainly did .



NEWWORLD said:


> Great pictures! beautiful city!


Thanks .



madridhere said:


> Wondeful pictures, MIke.
> 
> Maybe we should add that the part of the river is going to becompletely canged because theyre making a park there. It´ll have 5-6 ks lng. They have promised to finished 70% for he end of the ya. We are bit tired of waiting because after putting the road "down the earth" with a tunner twoyears have already passed. ANyway, we hope this time is the definitive time to do it.
> 
> It seems you have walked a lot this trip, MIke.


Yes I was very interested about that. My Grandad described the bit of the river that we saw a 'mess' :lol: but the plans that were shown on the boards around it looked interesting. The addition of more trees and walkways looks fantastic so perhaps when it is finished I should come down again and have a good look. I know what you mean about delayed construction though, there's plenty of that around in Bristol.

As for distance, my pedometer on my phone measured 9.8km on the first day and 10.2km on the second. Quite a long way for a city if you ask me. 



Peshu said:


> Wonderfull portrait of my fav city in Europe . Good on ya Bristol Mike :cheers:


Hey, thanks. Glad you like the pictures. Madrid is in definitely in my top 5 at the moment. 



oduguy1999 said:


> Great pics bud, beautiful city.


Thanks .


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III 
Calle de Bailén to Plaza de Oriente*​
On leaving the crypt of La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena, you find yourself on Calle de Bailén once again. This road runs northwards passed the Cathedral and Palacio Real and Plaza de Oriente before meeting a junction in front of Plaza de España.

*La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena*
This Cathedral could be described as never finished. It was 'completed' in 1993, more than 350 years after the cornerstone was laid. The Cathedral is built atop the site of Muslim Mayrit, bit its most historic surviving feature is that which was shown in PART II in the crypt - the Virgen de la Almudena, the patroness of Madrid. It is clear that the Cathedral has had a few false starts during the later centuries due to the mix of Gothic and Neo-Classical architecture that comprises this edifice.

*Palacio Real*
The Royal Palace of Madrid (Spanish: Palacio Real de Madrid) is the official residence of the King of Spain. King Juan Carlos and the royal family do not reside in this palace, instead choosing the smaller Palacio de la Zarzuela, on the outskirts of Madrid. However, the Palacio Real de Madrid is still used for state occasions. The site of the palace dates from a 10th-century fortress, called 'mayrit', constructed as an outpost by Mohammed I, Emir of Córdoba and inherited after 1036 by the independent Moorish Kingdom of Toledo. After Madrid fell to Alfonso VI of Castile in 1085, the edifice was only rarely used by the kings of Castile. In 1329, King Alfonso XI of Castile brought together the cortes of Madrid for the first time. Philip II moved his court to Madrid in 1561.

The Antiguo Alcázar ("Old Castle") was built on the location in the 16th century. It burned on December 24, 1734; King Philip V ordered a new palace built on the same location. Construction spanned the years 1738 to 1755 and followed a Berniniesque design by Filippo Juvarra and Giovanni Battista Tiepolo in cooperation with Ventura Rodríguez, Francesco Sabatini, and Scirmento. The new palace, directly facing the cathedral across the Plaza de Armas, was occupied by Carlos III in 1764.

*Plaza de Oriente*
This lovely square sits next to the Palacio Real and is overlooked by both Palacio Real and Opera. Nowadays the area is pedestrianised though I have heard 1997 saw a bulldozing affair to built an underground car park. There stands a statue of Felipe IV, designed by the Italian Pietro Tacca. He designed it on the drawings made by Velázquez. It was the first successful statue of a rearing horse.

While we were there we witnessed the changing of the guards - a frequent ceremony held outside the Palacio Real for all the public to see.









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, Torre de Madrid









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Sculptings on La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, La Catedral de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Calle de Bailén, Palacio Real









Plaza de Oriente, Felipe IV









Plaza de Oriente, Teatro Real









Plaza de Oriente









Plaza de Oriente









Plaza de Oriente, Felipe IV









Plaza de Oriente









Plaza de Oriente, Houses









Plaza de Oriente, Teatro Real









Plaza de Oriente, Palacio Real









Plaza de Oriente, Felipe IV









Plaza de Oriente, Houses









Plaza de Oriente









Plaza de Oriente









Palacio Real, Changing of the Guards









Palacio Real, Changing of the Guards









Palacio Real, Changing of the Guards









Palacio Real, Changing of the Guards









Palacio Real, Changing of the Guards









Palacio Real, Changing of the Guards









Calle de Bailén, Torre de Madrid​


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> My Grandad described the bit of the river that we saw a 'mess' :lol: but the plans that were shown on the boards around it looked interesting. The addition of more trees and walkways looks fantastic so perhaps when it is finished I should come down again and have a good look. I know what you mean about delayed construction though, there's plenty of that around in Bristol.
> 
> As for distance, my pedometer on my phone measured 9.8km on the first day and 10.2km on the second. Quite a long way for a city if you ask me.


I agree absolutely with your grandad. It´s terrible to see like that.

I see it was a family trip then. I hope you had a good time, at least the weather seems nice.

I see too that your walked a lot because you show many places that now all the visitors go to.

Hoping not interrupting your wonderful thread just a picture of how things will be if everything goes OK.


A view of the whole reform.










Your pictures of the palace are great. No need to say it´s one of the best things of Madrid. Your pictures show its different façades very well, Mike. It´s always interesting to see the vision of the city of somebody from outside. It makes you realize of many things that you see everyday and dont pay attention to them.

Bristol is also suffering delays in the construction? Here many important projects are stopped or very slow. Bristol seems more "finished" than Madrid considering the pictures I´ve seen in your thread.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Madrid is so beautiful for its exquisite detail in its architecture. it also helps to see the detail because of the sunny weather. it seems that every time someone on here posts pics of Madrid there is not a cloud in the sky! is the weather really that great all the time?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> Madrid is so beautiful for its exquisite detail in its architecture. it also helps to see the detail because of the sunny weather. it seems that every time someone on here posts pics of Madrid there is not a cloud in the sky! is the weather really that great all the time?


Well... You can freeze in winter and get burnt in summer :lol:

And the river... as Cervantes said "Manzanares, river's apprentice"


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART X 
Parque del Buen Retiro*









Aerial View of Parque del Buen Retiro (the largest expanse of green)​
Parque del Buen Retiro (The Park of Pleasant Retreat) or El Retiro as it is sometimes shortened to (The Lungs of Madrid) is the largest and main park of Madrid. It is situated to the east of Paseo del Prado and the central area of the city. At the southern end is Estación Atocha and to the north is Puerta de Alcalá.

The park has a lot of history. In 1505, at the time of Isabella I (r. 1474–1504) the Monasterio de Jerónimos was moved from an unsuitable location elsewhere to the present site of Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real, and a new monastery built in Isabelline Gothic style. The royal family had a retreat built as part of the church. The court was also moved here by King Felipe II and the park was edited with new avenues lined with trees put in place. The "Jardines del Buen Retiro" were extended in the 1620s, when Gaspar de Guzmán, Count-Duke of Olivares, Philip IV's powerful favourite, gave the king several tracts of land in the vicinity for the Court's recreational use. Several buildings were erected, two of which are present today as Casón del Buen Retiro and Museo del Ejército. The gardens were neglected after the death of Philip IV in 1665, but have been restored and changed on many occasions.

The Buen Retiro Palace was used until the era of Charles III. Most of the palace was destroyed during the Peninsular War (1807–1814). El Retiro gradually became the green heart of the city. At the beginning of the 20th century, the monument to Alfonso XII was erected next to the pond. Countless statues, fountains and commemorative monuments have filled the park and converted it into an open-air sculpture museum.

This was one of the most pleasant areas to walk in in Madrid for me and it was a splendid way to finish my trip.




































































































*Palacio Cristal*























































*Palacio de Velazquez*





































*****



























































































*Jardines del Buen Retiro*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This park of Madrid is just awesome


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

WOW Mike, I am very, very impressed. You are so lucky to be so close to this great city. As soon as I win the lottery I will be in Madrid to see it for myself


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks again for your pictures, Mike. 

The Palacio de Cristal (Cristal Palace) was inspired by the building at Kew Gardens in London. They are of the same time, more or less. Now it´s a part of the Reina Sofía Museum and there are some exhibitions there. I´m glad you enjoyed your visit to Retiro. Obviously it´s a very popular park for Madrileños too because it´s in the middle of the city, something like Hyde Park in London or Central Park in New York.

There is also Casa de Campo, which is bigger but more wild. It´s in front of the Royal Palace and near the river. When the reform of the river is finished it´ll be easy for pedestrians to go from the center of Madrid to Casa de Campo by foot walking during 10-15 minutes. 

This thread is really wonderful.I´m not objective because it´s my city, but I recognize you´´ve got an eye to show details and people of a place.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Great thread!!! All pictures are absolutely amazing :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesomeee photos mate!! They portray the city that I love so much very well. I've been there a couple of times (too few) myself, last time was last year and I can't wait to go back.. Thanks again for your photos!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> This park of Madrid is just awesome


Thanks mate, it most certainly is! 



SYDNEY said:


> WOW Mike, I am very, very impressed. You are so lucky to be so close to this great city. As soon as I win the lottery I will be in Madrid to see it for myself


Well it's nice to know it's only a 2 hour flight south from the UK. I already have plans to return next year. 



madridhere said:


> Thanks again for your pictures, Mike.
> 
> The Palacio de Cristal (Cristal Palace) was inspired by the building at Kew Gardens in London. They are of the same time, more or less. Now it´s a part of the Reina Sofía Museum and there are some exhibitions there. I´m glad you enjoyed your visit to Retiro. Obviously it´s a very popular park for Madrileños too because it´s in the middle of the city, something like Hyde Park in London or Central Park in New York.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the information. I did see a marked resemblence to the Kew Gardens greenhouse in Palacio Cristal though the setting in which it is in beside the pond is simply fantastic. I did not visit the Casa del Campo but I am guessing it is the large green mass of trees you can see to the west of the Palacio Real. It will be interesting to see what the finished prodcut of the river project will be. And I do like picking out the detail in places because quite often - that is what makes a place different to everywhere else.



Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Great thread!!! All pictures are absolutely amazing :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


Thanks very much mate! :lol:



dancle said:


> Awesomeee photos mate!! They portray the city that I love so much very well. I've been there a couple of times (too few) myself, last time was last year and I can't wait to go back.. Thanks again for your photos!!


Well I think I share your love for Madrid as I too will hopefully be returning to Madrid for another break next year, perhaps the same time of year as I went this year around April/May time. Hope you enjoy your return.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks a lot mate. To be honest, there wasn't much going on when I was there. Perhaps it was the early time of day. I noticed a lot of open-top drains and vehicles parked there but the traffic was flowing relatively well and nothing was abnormal. I have been told it is very noisy there now though :lol:. What are they doing exactly?


basically, they are making sidewalks wider and some underground parkings for residents


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*EL FIN 
The Return*​
So after a delightful walk in the extensive Parque del Buen Retiro, it was a last walk back to the hotel before rushing off to Barajas Airport to fly home to Bristol. It was a nice way to end the trip to see Paseo del Prado from slightly different angle and to finish off in Plaza Santa Ana where I had had tea and dined the day before.









Casón del Buen Retiro









Calle Felipe IV









Calle Felipe IV, Real Academia Español









Calle Felipe IV, The Ritz









Calle Felipe IV, The Ritz









Calle del Prado









Calle del Prado









Calle del Prado, Plaza Santa Ana









Plaza Santa Ana









Plaza Santa Ana









Plaza Santa Ana









Calle Núnez









Plaza de Canalejas









Carrera de San Jerónimo









Puerta del Sol - The Emblem of Madrid​
Thank you for watching - this thread will be updated following my next visit to Madrid. I hope you enjoyed this thread.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

This has been a grat thread!! but, have you got pics of Barajas Airport?


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful again, Bristolmike. Were you able to visit the four towers or the modern museums, I mean from outside at least?Thanks again for the pix.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

wapo5050 said:


> This has been a grat thread!! but, have you got pics of Barajas Airport?


Thanks very much. No sadly I did not get any photos of the airport. I was actually in the unphotogenic part of the airport as opposed to the most recent terminal with the bright yellow features and waving roof. Hopefully when I next go to Madrid I will be able to see it. 



JAVICUENCA said:


> Wonderful again, Bristolmike. Were you able to visit the four towers or the modern museums, I mean from outside at least?Thanks again for the pix.


No we did not get to the Four Towers or any part of the northern Paseo de Castellana. However this is most likely something to put into my next visit to Madrid within the next year.


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing photos!!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

turella said:


> Amazing photos!!!





33243 said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you both very much for your kind words.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank Bristol Mike. I have enjoyed with your photos and I hope you can return to Madrid soon.


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Nice pictures of El retiro
I saw it in winter and its to see the contrast with good weather ^^


----------



## bellamy23 (Jun 2, 2010)

I know it's an old topic, but I've just seen it today. Your pictures are wonderful! Especially the ones from the Almudena Cathedral surroundings, I still remember how impressive it was. And El Retiro pictures too, I'd go to Madrid again just to walk in that park at least once more.


----------



## joethelion (Jan 30, 2007)

I've just discovered this thread. What a superb collection of pictures!! Thank you so much for sharing - makes me want to visit Madrid ASAP!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Kaetzar said:


> Thank Bristol Mike. I have enjoyed with your photos and I hope you can return to Madrid soon.


Thanks Kaetzar, Madrid is just fantastic! Yes, hopefully I will be able to return with my parents as, ironically, they haven't yet been to Madrid. Certainly a trip to remember. 



stevensp said:


> Nice pictures of El retiro
> I saw it in winter and its to see the contrast with good weather ^^


Thank you! Yes Retiro was lovely, I've also seen pictures of Retiro amidst a snowstorm and it looks equally as inviting. 



bellamy23 said:


> I know it's an old topic, but I've just seen it today. Your pictures are wonderful! Especially the ones from the Almudena Cathedral surroundings, I still remember how impressive it was. And El Retiro pictures too, I'd go to Madrid again just to walk in that park at least once more.


Thank you very much, nice to see so many people coming back to it. Yes it's a lovely area around there, especially with the Square by el Teatro and Jardines de Sabatini. It was equally as impressive seeing the changing of the guard outside Palacio Real. And Retiro was just a beautiful way to end the trip. 



joethelion said:


> I've just discovered this thread. What a superb collection of pictures!! Thank you so much for sharing - makes me want to visit Madrid ASAP!!


Thanks very much, glad you like them! It's well worth the visit, though spring and autumn are probably the best times to go going by what people in Madrid say.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be going to Madrid in the beginning of may.


----------

